# EHEIM 2026 Pro 2



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Well this afternoon as i was doing a water change on my aquarium, my eheim 2026 decided to cut out completely.I changed the pads inside after i noticed the flow getting a bit down , rinsed some of the media, and wiped some of the stuff off the impeller area with a small brush i have.After plugging it back in , no flow whats so ever.Usually it primes up instantly. Took all the attachments off , cleaned them out and put them back on, still no change.Continued to use the priming button on top no go.Filled the canister , emptied it , no go ! Kept priming and it barely went down.Anyways, about an hour ago i dont know what happened but it started up again and the priming button functioned again coming up all the way.Did too much air or something else block it from doing it job? I thank my stars thst its working again cause i have no backup filter this moment.Did before and got rid of it.Anyone else here experience something similar or worse? Still think this EHEIM makes great filters.

My questions to all of you now are,the media was intact and in water for several hours(canister) , but no flow went through it ? is it still good to use or should i make a change ? the aquarium itself spent several hours with no filter working on it , it that an issue? Keep in mind this occured after a water change.There is flow going through it now , but i hoping none of the good bacteria has been killed off and cause problems for me down the road.

Thanks for the help,


Luke


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Luke.

An hour or 2 should with no circulation typically is not a problem. But if your media is excessively dirty and you do not do routine media/pad maintenance it could be. Sometimes when I do water changes, I just take the pump head off to allow for degassing. I usually rinse the pads clean under running tap water but rarely ever the media (I have a 2028). I only rinse 1 media in tank water if there is noticeable detritus in the media. Another option is putting the media into a bucket (remove the media from the baskets and DO NOT RINSE the pads) and cover with tank water and run an airstone to circulate water around the media. You can usually leave it for several days in a bucket.

Hopefully this all makes sense.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Pro 2's in my opinion, have several flaws of which one of the majors is the prime button. They essentially were designed to push so much volume that it airlocks and won't come back up fully. The Pro 3's have fixed this problem, and others.

Could there have been an airbubble which released itself after a while, in your hoses? I wouldn't worry about the couple of hours with no flow. I've gone much longer than that in power outages.

It would be prudent to see about a backup filter though.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Stuart,Gary

Thank you for the responses.I was quite concerned that if the media stayed as is with out flow, it would die off and run a mess in my setup.Iam sure all water perimeters after that would be a great concern.I do agree with gary regarding the priming button , it just seems like it doesnt want to function properly and takes a good push to get it down.Good to know its been addressed with the new model.The one thing on the 2026 that bothers me the most is the outside brackets that close the unit on top.They are so fragile, and pop off all the time.Other than that it runs quietly,trays for media are large, and is all else is built strong.Actually i did have another filter on it(Fluval 204) but sold that to get another filter, and what i got didnt work properly.So hopefully this week or next i put a backup on.



Luke


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke.

I bought the 2028 body from Charles if you are still interested in it. Let me know.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Stuart,

Thanks for the offer , i was looking at it a while back.Iam considering another canister or an HOB (aquaclear).Was speaking to Pat and he mentioned he had extra one kicking around.

Luke


----------

